# Spline aus c4d in After Effects nutzen



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hi everyone,

Kann ich einen Spline in c4d erstellen und dann in after effects den Spline nutzen um zum Beispiel einen Particel Emitter daran entlang laufen zu lassen oder eine Kamera?

Mfg


----------



## kalterjava (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi Sight,

ich habe mal gelesen, dass man einen Spline als dxf-Format abspeichert und ihn in einem 2. Programm wie Freehand oder Illustrator als ai. importiert, diesen als .ai speichert und das ai-File dann in After Effects importiert. Sorry, weiß nicht ob dir das weiterhilft. Habe es leider noch nicht versucht bzw. bin noch nicht so weit.

VG
kalterjava


----------



## Brucewolf (23. Dezember 2011)

Vllt helfen dir Folgende Links:

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz-u04LWUj0

2. hier im Forum : http://www.tutorials.de/cinema-4d/284905-wie-importiere-ich-eine-cinema-4d-datei-after-effects.html

Viele Grüße


----------

